# Centurion Ironman bike



## Tim s (Feb 10, 2022)

I picked this up from a guy at a  bike swap in New Jersey. I like the colors and the history of the Ironman bikes. These are the before detailing pics and I will post some after pics soon. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Feb 12, 2022)

I finished it up this morning and plan to move it along soon, enjoy the pics. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2022)

You sure do some nice cleaning/detail work Tim.  👍


----------



## Tim s (Feb 12, 2022)

Thanks Gary, it is my therapy/ hobby. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Aug 25, 2022)

My son has his own house now and I noticed that every time he came home he looked at and commented on this bike. It now hangs on the wall in his house in the living room. And now you know the rest of the story.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2022)

Is this the starting point for your Son, or does he have more cool pieces in his basement? 😀


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2022)

I purchased the predecessor to the Ironman new in 1984. still have it. the "Comp TA", they had to change the name because BF Goodrich had Comp TA tires. mine is Shimano 600


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 25, 2022)

I’ve been bitten by the Centurion bug as well, nice quality bikes and a bit under valued.

My Pro Tour says hello!


----------



## Tim s (Aug 25, 2022)

I think it is a start but only time will tell. I told him to pick one of my classic road bikes and he picked a 1984 Raleigh Super Course. His current house is old and small so he cannot go too wild with collecting bikes just yet. I have given bikes to the people who I am closest to and I restored/ detailed each of those bikes. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Aug 25, 2022)

Fritz, that bike is beautiful, I love the look with the fenders and the color. I need to keep an eye out for one of those in a 25 inch frame. Tim


----------



## Bru (Aug 31, 2022)

I purchased a Centurion Ironman bike a few years ago on eBay from a guy in Southern California. Steel-lugged frame with Suntour GPX components. The bike was in mint condition  - probably ridden for one summer then stored in a basement for 30 years. I didn't have to do much with it, but re-did all the bearings anyway. I put on new cables, handlebar tape, saddle and pedals. And the original tires (700x18 - ouch!) were dry-rot so those were replaced too. I have an obsession with clean chains, so the chain is waxed (not oiled).

I really enjoy riding this bike.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 4, 2022)

Looks nice. Tim


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 7, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Fritz, that bike is beautiful, I love the look with the fenders and the color. I need to keep an eye out for one of those in a 25 inch frame. Tim



Finding frames that big is always a stroke of luck. The Centurion is a 24” and my Gazelle is a 26. Both lucky finds for a guy with a 36” inseam!


----------



## Tim s (Sep 7, 2022)

Fritz, I have a 26 Paramount I might be letting go. Tim


----------

